# First Long Trip - Yosemite!



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well I guess we have "shaken down" the ol Outback as much as needed and are heading out this weekend for Yosemite. I guesstimate it to be about a 7 hour drive from the Los Angeles area where we live. We are staying at the 1000 Trails preserve just 5 miles from the entrance to the park.

I'm a little bit concerned about pulling the numerous long grades and mountains with my 1/2 ton Burb and the new exhaust system won't be here in time for installation. So I guess this trip will show me my worst case scenario.

I'm also still a little disturbed by Kevin's recent crash and trailer sway is constantly on my mind now. I know that I'm set-up correctly and with a good system, but have not yet driven in an extreme situation that has fully tested it's (and my) ability.

I'll also be re-reading the brake controller manual and re-adjusting that unit as well. In the event I need to pull the trailer brakes only to help w/sway I want to be sure that thing will brake HARD.

Anyway, probably alot of concern for nothing I'm sure. But I'll be alot happier when I have rolled out the awning and sitting in camp


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Cal Jim,

Honk as you come through the Fresno area on HWY 41. Thats our part of the world. As you enter Fresno from the south you'll see the local Outback dealer that we purchased from, Paul Everts's. Just in case you need something before heading up.

As for the safety issues, nothing works like prayer. We should all be thankful that Kevin was willing and able to share his experience so vividly. It has put these issues in the forefront of our thoughts, that alone will make us all much more cautious about hooking up, checking our setup & how we perform on the roads. Maybe that's the collective upside of such a frightening event. THANKS KEVIN

Most of all, go through your routine, double check it & then go out & have a great time. Yosemite is beautiful, you & your family will be blessed.

don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Don, and I agree on the prayer part. At the risk of sounding too spiritual, we always join hands in a circle and pray before any trip. We'll just pray a little harder this time shy

Since your a local up there I have a driving question for ya. The campground suggests we come in all the way on I-5 then turn east onto HWY 120. However, Mapquest and MSN maps want to route us from I-5 onto HWY 99 through Fresno and take that route. Is one way less mountainous than the other? I would prefer to pull on flat ground for as long as possible.

Thanks for your concern and advice!

Jim


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Spiritual is cool, no red cheeks necessary. I like the prayer circle.

As for the route, I'm not sure which side of Yosemite the park you are headed for is on. Is it on 120 or 41? Either way you'll have the 5 or 99 option.

Here's my thinking. You'll be pulling over the grapevine either way so no debate there. As for 5 or 99, 5 you'll see plenty of trucks on both however the traffic out there on the West Side of the valley absolutely hauls butt. Trucks and all. Secondly, and perhaps more importantly, you are much more likely to get winds out on 5, this depends on the weather of course but it's always breezy out up next to the coast range.

Given the choice, I would settle for a little more traffic & the accompanying slower speeds, with much less wind & fewer rampaging truckers on 99. Your more likely to find some good restaurants on 99 & plenty of good sized rest stops as well as truck stops.

Hope that helps, got to run but let me know if I can give you more detail. There are a couple Outbackers close by here as well, HyeWalt is one of them, I'm sure he has some opinions for you.

don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jim,

I know exactly how you feel. When we first started towing a large trailer, it was kind of nerve racking worrying about sway, brakes, etc. Now we've been at it a few seasons, have more experience and a routine and it is much smoother now.

Both of us don't really give a second thought about getting behind the wheel. We're still extra cautious, just not nervous anymore.

I've read your posts and I think you're very thorough and cautious, you're going to do fine.

Just go easy and you'll soon be enjoying the trip.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks guys, and I really appreciate the help and kind words. I'm sure everything will be fine. This trip will be a good way to get past this concern and build some lost confidence.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim,

We too always say a little prayer both for the safety of the trip and one of thanks when we arrive.

The route you are about to take is one that we have frequently traveled both towing and without. As has been mentioned the speed of others around you and the weather are important factors that you will encounter and will have to contend.

I have found that a calm mind, a steady hand and vigilence to the road are your best tools.

God Bless and have a safe trip sunny

Tom


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Twins Make 4 said:


> We should all be thankful that Kevin was willing and able to share his experience so vividly. It has put these issues in the forefront of our thoughts, that alone will make us all much more cautious about hooking up, checking our setup & how we perform on the roads. Maybe that's the collective upside of such a frightening event. THANKS KEVIN


And here I thought I was just doing this for my own theraputic value! I hope I didn't scare anyone too badly- remember that thousands of trailers with thousands of familys make it out and back every weekend without incident, and the people on this board are obviously more concerned as a group than most.

Once our new TV and trailer are set up (with a Hensley), I'll take it out by myself and shake the #$%^*& out of it- try to get things swaying, panic stops, the whole bit. That should give me a bit more confidence in the whole rig.

Kevin


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Good to here from you Kevin & glad you getting right back at it. Let us know what Outback & when you're back behind the wheel. How's the family? Hope all are doing well dealing with the aftermath. And again, thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

We got back last night, and in good order. Everything went exceptionally well and the Burb and 28BHS towed like a dream. I actually forgot the trailer was back there at times!

My big test was coming home and pulling up the dreaded "Grapevine". For those of you outside California it's a really long 5-6% grade heavily populated with truck traffic. The outside temperature was about 95F when I hit it and we had the A/C running in the truck. My Burb pulled it steadily at 50MPH in 2nd gear and about 3800RPM. I even got cut off twice in the middle of the hill and had to start over again from 20-25MPH. The Burb still took me back up to 50 and held steady. I was pleased to say the least! It didn't even overheat with the A/C running at the same time.

Yosemite is a fantastic and breathtaking place. I won't even attempt to describe it as it is futile. It's just something that must be seen.

Thanks again for all the well wishes and encouragement


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

Welcome back, glad everyone is home safe and sound with some great memories of a beautiful place.

Glad to have you back. sunny

Kevin


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Way to go Jim,

So glad things worked for you. I'm envious of a week in Yosemite. We're hoping to get up to Sequoia this weekend for a short getaway. Curious which route you took and what you thought.

Hoping you have many more great adventures with your family.


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jim, glad to hear the TV and all did very good (owning a tahoe and 28'). Very glad all was safe and fun!
If all goes well, this weekend will be the first run with the tahoe and outback... simple drive, though a bit long...

again, glad it was a great trip!!!








cheers


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a great trip.

I have a picture of myself at yosemite when I was about 4 right in front me here at the computer. I was wearing an indian headress I got from somewhere. Sure is a beautiful place.

lukn2doit2, let us know how your trip this weekend goes.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you made it safely!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

TWINS: On the way north from Los Angeles we took the 5 to the 99 to the 41 which runs you straight into the park. Although we got back to the 99 differently when coming home, it was essentially the same way back.

I really liked the 99 as it is a fairly laid back freeway with less big rigs than the 5. The 99 also takes you through alot of farm and ranch land which the girls liked to see. I lost track of the number of times the girls blurted out "MOO COW!"

It took us 8 hours to get there, door to door. And 9.5 hours to get back due to really bad L.A. traffic that we hit right at 5PM









The portable DVD player we bought at COSCO was a life saver with the little ones! Naps asisde, we had time for 3 movies and Scooby Doo too!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Fantastic CalJim, glad it worked for you. 41 is a nice drive into yosemite. 99 is almost always a better bet than 5. If you were driving the 2 seat coupe with the wife, I would have suggested 5 all the way but...what's a trip through CA without a couple MOOCOWs, eh?

You must be feeling pretty good about the TV & setup. That sounds like a pretty good test you put the burb through. We are heading up to Sequoia Friday afternoon, s/b hot while climbing out of the valley but nothing like heading up the Grapevine.

Thanks for the update.

TM4


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

I wonder how the TV would of performed with the new headers and cat-back exhaust, maybe on another trip you can compare.

Better get that stuff installed now that you are all rested up.









KS


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey guys, I got the cat-back but am still waiting for the headers. I'll be doing a 3 dayer up to Idyllwild in the middle of July and the elevation there is 7000'







So hopefully I can get the whole system installed before then to give it a good test. It will be interesting to see the difference.

Either way, this Yosemite trip was pretty much my worst case scenario, and the Burb did well. So it can only get better right


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

Hi california Jim... you are heading to MY part of the country when you head out to Idyllwild, we are down the hill a couple of miles in Hemet. You will love it, tho it does get hot even up 7000 feet. Where are you staying?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We will be at the 1000 Trails preserve. I went there once before and it was beautifull. However, i didn't own a trailer at the time and was freeloading! I guess my Sister knew that letting me tag along on her camping trips would lead to me taking the plunge. I'm glad I did!


----------

